# Got my Iver Johnson rolling



## marklachapelle (Dec 19, 2020)

With help and advice from piercer_99, KevinsBikes, David Brown great grips, and Kickstand3, I got my 1920 Iver Johnson rolling. Purchased thinking it was a 1909, but serial number search dates it as a 1920.

Lots more to locate (a Major Taylor stem would be cool), proper pedals and a smaller seat, but that's why we do this, right!


----------



## bike (Dec 19, 2020)

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/img_8593-jpg.1322906/
		

is the fork end cracked?


----------



## Handyman (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice looking clean Iver.  Love the contrast between the frame and the tires and I've always liked that style truss frame !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice. 
this is one of my favorite bikes to look at. 
how does it ride?


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 19, 2020)

I'll  trade that for a handful of magic beans and I'll throw in a feral cat.


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 20, 2020)

bike said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/img_8593-jpg.1322906/
> 
> 
> is the fork end cracked?



Yes


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 20, 2020)

Handyman said:


> Nice looking clean Iver.  Love the contrast between the frame and the tires and I've always liked that style truss frame !  Pete in Fitchburg



Thanks. That frame always got my eye. It has such great balance


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 20, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I'll  trade that for a handful of magic beans and I'll throw in a feral cat.



HA!


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2020)

marklachapelle said:


> Yes



Danger will robinson-nice bike seems set up for riding-- be careful until fork is fixed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 20, 2020)

What would be the best way to fix such a cracked fork end (or worser); to lop off both, and fit and braze on replacement forks’ ends?
Or just find a replacement IJ fork?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 20, 2020)

I would TIG weld it.  Not much heat compared to oxy or MIG.  Then touch up paint.


----------



## comet (Dec 20, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> Nice.
> this is one of my favorite bikes to look at.
> how does it ride?



Mine rides great.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> What would be the best way to fix such a cracked fork end (or worser); to lop off both, and fit and braze on replacement forks’ ends?
> Or just find a replacement IJ fork?



@Krakatoa


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 20, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> Nice.
> this is one of my favorite bikes to look at.
> how does it ride?



I’m a road bike guy so the short frame and long fork takes some getting use to. But it’s really smooth!


comet said:


> Mine rides great.
> 
> View attachment 1323964
> 
> ...



That's beautiful


----------



## bon (Dec 21, 2020)

Great bike. Same as mine "into the top tube" bridge connection


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 21, 2020)

bon said:


> View attachment 1324426
> 
> View attachment 1324427
> 
> ...



That is seriously cool. Love the red tires. What kind of seat is that? I found that Brooks seats required a large seat post.
What's your plan for the other frame?


----------



## bon (Dec 21, 2020)

marklachapelle said:


> That is seriously cool. Love the red tires. What kind of seat is that? I found that Brooks seats required a large seat post.
> What's your plan for the other frame?




Thanks. Seat i believe is either an old Brooks or Persons, but missing the tag. 

The other frame i'm slowly collecting the other parts and probably one day build it up. Now have 2 of the 3 styles of the bridge connection. The tube connection will be the hardest to find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricker (Dec 21, 2020)

I just TIG welded the exact same failure on both sides of a fork and the results looked very adequate-


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 26, 2020)

marklachapelle said:


> That is seriously cool. Love the red tires. What kind of seat is that? I found that Brooks seats required a large seat post.
> What's your plan for the other frame?



just swap out the clamp on the saddle, less than 15 minutes and you are riding high.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2020)

I did the same thing with a Brooks on mine. I had to use a short piece of pipe I slit down the side to fit over the saddle post to bring it up to clamp diameter, but that was easy. I also mounted mine so that the saddle sits over the top of the post to fit my legs (still a little short, but not too bad and the funny thing is because of how they sized frames back then, the step over height couldn't be much taller and still have clearance for me without tilting the bike at a stop).


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 27, 2020)

I love me a good Iver and yours is stunning.  Here is my 1911.  Again like you with a lot of help from Cabe members


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 30, 2020)

Duchess said:


> I did the same thing with a Brooks on mine. I had to use a short piece of pipe I slit down the side to fit over the saddle post to bring it up to clamp diameter, but that was easy. I also mounted mine so that the saddle sits over the top of the post to fit my legs (still a little short, but not too bad and the funny thing is because of how they sized frames back then, the step over height couldn't be much taller and still have clearance for me without tilting the bike at a stop).



I just found a piece of tubing that should work well. Sorry I just saw this post. Thanks!


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 30, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> I love me a good Iver and yours is stunning.  Here is my 1911.  Again like you with a lot of help from Cabe members
> 
> View attachment 1327493
> 
> ...



Sorry, I just logged on and saw your post. Holy sh#t, that is one beautiful bicycle!


----------



## marklachapelle (Dec 30, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> just swap out the clamp on the saddle, less than 15 minutes and you are riding high.
> 
> View attachment 1326504



Just found a piece of tubing that will do just that. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 31, 2020)

marklachapelle said:


> Sorry, I just logged on and saw your post. Holy sh#t, that is one beautiful bicycle!



Thank you it is a fun ride and was a  labor of love


----------

